# How Long Does A 50 Gallon Fresh Tank Last?



## forceten

As the title says...... I'm on the verge of buying a 5th wheel. But looking at that 50 gallon fresh water tank.......

At the track I will be what you guys call dry camping I guess. We will have power but no water hookups.

How long does the 50 gallon fresh water tank last?

Why is there a 40 gallon waste and an 80 gallon black tank if the fresh is only 50?

The other haulers I had looked at had 120 and 150 gallon fresh tanks. So the 50 gallon tank has me a bit worried.


----------



## Y-Guy

Which hauler are you looking at that has the 50 gallon tank? We have a 75 gallon tank and do pretty good with it, but I do miss the 100 gallon tank we had in our Raptor.


----------



## Dub

Depends on what you plan on doing with your tank. We don't drink from our tank so that helps. And if we are dry camping we take fast showers....get wet...water off...soap up...water on...water off. 40 Gallons would last two of us all weekend when we used it like that and to flush the toilet. Four people and it lasted a day although I think my mother-in-law used more water than she was supposed to use.


----------



## forceten

Y-Guy said:


> Which hauler are you looking at that has the 50 gallon tank? We have a 75 gallon tank and do pretty good with it, but I do miss the 100 gallon tank we had in our Raptor.


OUTBACK 31KFW

Any way to do an upgrade and put in larger tanks?


----------



## Oregon_Camper

forceten said:


> Which hauler are you looking at that has the 50 gallon tank? We have a 75 gallon tank and do pretty good with it, but I do miss the 100 gallon tank we had in our Raptor.


OUTBACK 31KFW

Any way to do an upgrade and put in larger tanks?
[/quote]

Guess you could put in a larger tank, but at 8lbs per gallon that gets heavy FAST. I've seen some folks with some water reservoirs in the bed of their truck that can allow the water to be pumped to the tank.


----------



## CamperAndy

Your tank numbers are off, should be 40 Black and 80 Gray (half to the shower and half to the kitchen). The 50 fresh is a good size, you can easily top it off with a tote easier then you can drain and dump the gray or black tanks.

A weekend at the track you should be fine with 50 without topping off if you restrict your water use to toilet and very short showers. Use paper so you do not have to wash dishes and you will be fine.


----------



## go6car

We were OK in ours for a long weekend at Dover (Thursday to Monday), using sink and toilet very generously, and cutting corners by having QUICK showers only. We carry two small and easily-carried totes (~13 gallons if I remember correctly) from Walmart for some extra just in case that we fill up and put in the truck bed prior to departure. We never actually drink from our fresh water supply and instead carry bottled water for that. We've used the extra from time to time because we travel with 4 for the entire weekend, and an addition 4 that arrive only for raceday. So far, so good with this setup.

Also - many official track (and non-official track parking facilities) offer water fill-ups and a honey wagon to pump your tanks as well. We're relatively new at track camping, and these services (as well as an ice truck, morning newspaper, tee shirt sales, you-name-it) cruised up and down the RV lanes all weekend long at the Dover Mall where we camped, right behind the track. This was not official track parking, but we had no idea how convenient it actually was until we arrived. Pretty much never had to leave our site (except for the races that is!).

I've read online about some similar setups at some of the other tracks as well. Unfortunately, this is more word-of-mouth so you might not know what you're dealing with until you acutally arrive.

Hope this helps!

go6car
(actually a Mark Martin fan, but can't keep up with my online name vs. his changing car numbers!)


----------



## Y-Guy

What type of track are you going to, watching auto racing or riding bikes/quads? Big differences IMHO. Those that are just watching don't get nearly as dirty as those that are out doing stuff. You'll wind up taking a longer & more frequent shower. That 50 gallon tank will go pretty fast, however as already said you can supplement your tank and keep showers as quick as possible. With our family (4 of us) and 100 gallon tank we could go for a 3 day weekend and still have some left over.


----------



## compass49

I found this option on another site- Click Here- Truck Bed Water Tank Options

The only problem is finding a way to pump into the TT's tanks. I'm thinking of getting it to wash our dirtbikes at the track with a pressure washer.

I like this idea- Roof Mount Water Tanks ....but have no idea how to mount all that weight on top.


----------



## go6car

Of course I heard "track" and just assumed NASCAR, LOL!


----------



## clarkely

forceten said:


> As the title says...... I'm on the verge of buying a 5th wheel. But looking at that 50 gallon fresh water tank.......
> 
> At the track I will be what you guys call dry camping I guess. We will have power but no water hookups.
> 
> How long does the 50 gallon fresh water tank last?


Welcome!!!








It will last until about 48-49 gallons are used........leaving a little in the bottom that doesn't get picked up









Sorry about my "Smart A" answer...........I just had to do it









it lasts for me and our kids..............Short showers and only if needed...........if we find a hose or crick........that may be our Bath


----------



## GarethsDad

The faucets will run 2.5 gallons per minute, same at the shower head. Tub spout 5 gpm. Toilet between 1 pt and 1 qt per flush. James


----------



## Y-Guy

go6car said:


> Of course I heard "track" and just assumed NASCAR, LOL!


After reading your post I got to thinking, I wonder if he meant NASCAR or something else. His Outback is a Toy Hauler... so who knows for sure.

Steve


----------



## forceten

Y-Guy said:


> Of course I heard "track" and just assumed NASCAR, LOL!


After reading your post I got to thinking, I wonder if he meant NASCAR or something else. His Outback is a Toy Hauler... so who knows for sure.

Steve
[/quote]

Ahh yeah no nascar for me. And my tracks don't have water service or any of that fancy stuff. Newspaper service in the morning!!!!







Sorry have to laugh at that! lol

I race bikes and also do track days. Calabogie raceway in canada, NJMP in NJ, Summit Point in WV, Beaver in PA, Jennings in Florida, VIR in Virginia

I just bought that 5th wheel for lakeshore today. So somehow gonna make that 50 gallon tank work. A few tracks have showers, but some don't. And after a full day on the track in full leathers, a shower is the most important thing!

I'm gonna have to hook something up to bring extra water. Maybe a 40 gallon drum in the garage with a transfer pump if I can fit it.

Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## Nathan

forceten said:


> ...
> I just bought that 5th wheel for lakeshore today. So somehow gonna make that 50 gallon tank work. A few tracks have showers, but some don't. And after a full day on the track in full leathers, a shower is the most important thing!
> 
> I'm gonna have to hook something up to bring extra water. Maybe a 40 gallon drum in the garage with a transfer pump if I can fit it.
> 
> Thanks for the info guys.


How about one of these?Portable 45 gallon tank


----------



## clarkely

Nathan said:


> ...
> I just bought that 5th wheel for lakeshore today. So somehow gonna make that 50 gallon tank work. A few tracks have showers, but some don't. And after a full day on the track in full leathers, a shower is the most important thing!
> 
> I'm gonna have to hook something up to bring extra water. Maybe a 40 gallon drum in the garage with a transfer pump if I can fit it.
> 
> Thanks for the info guys.


How about one of these?Portable 45 gallon tank








[/quote]

We just use to use a hard Plastic 55 Gallon drum, and take a small pump to refill with for long dry trips........

One advantage to the 55 gallon drum.......we have rolled it and filled it and rolled it back when at state campgrounds that had water only at certain spots through out the campground........

Like this
Water pump


----------



## Paul

I am going to buy a poly tank that you can get at tractor supply and put it in all the way in the front of the truck bed. When I hunt in South TX it is hot, we sweat and we shower. Fortunately I know how to take a "Navy Shower" which saves lots of water so another 60 to 100 gal tank should last quite some time. The poly tanks have flat bottoms and are designed to be used with straps.


----------

